# file extentions - file not opening



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

hi how are you today?

Ive got some video file that I had on a hard drive from a pc. We copied them to teh mac using an external drive to one of the internal drives on the mac.

Evidently, the files all got renamed "name".avi.mcdb

they are (were) avi files and were accessible by quicktime.

I tried deleting the .mcdb but they still won't open.

any ideas?

thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Without seeing it, I can't really say, other than going from PC to Mac in my experience has been bad, some have said it can't be done. What is the external drive's file format?


----------

